# What do NF feels about taking drugs like marijuana?



## atamagasuita

Like has someone ever tried marijuana? Like, did you ever enjoyed it, being an NF?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid




----------



## charlie.elliot

Not sure what it would have to do with being an NF, but I hated it. I had all the worst reactions and I'm never doing it again, or any drug for that matter apart from alcohol.


----------



## Silent Theory

I used to smoke a lot when I was younger and it was pretty awesome. I haven't smoked in awhile now, but I would definitely do it again.


----------



## Sour Roses

:laughing:

I concur that NF has nothing to do with it.



I was a full time pothead for almost a year when I was, ermmm, 21 or so. 
Not that I hadn't smoked before that with friends, but after I lost my flight attendant job and I couldn't get another job despite a LOT of effort, I ended up pretty depressed... 
So I turned to it because I considered it a really safe option compared to drugs or alcohol. 

I smoked when I woke up, took a nap when I got tired, drank a ton of soda to keep me awake for a little while and then smoked some more. Then I had something to eat and fell asleep again.

- alone in a room watching Stargate and StarTrek because, WOW, Dude... STARS and shit like that.

I giggled a lot... because I am a giggler.


On towards the negative... I learned the hard way. While pot isn't chemically addictive, causing your body to crave it... anything can become EMOTIONALLY addictive. 
Our minds form habits and attachments, that's what they were designed for.

So it's relatively easy to get to a place where you don't feel like you can be happy without whatever "new" thing you're using.
Especially if that something makes you giggle, if you're a giggler. Like me.

I eventually had to learn to be happy without any substances "helping" me (read: using up the brains store of feel good hormones all at once and leaving you on "empty").

Learning to be happy just on life was hard, because I'd spoiled myself.
But it's totally possible. It just takes a positive mindset that you don't let go of, retraining yourself to think better and therefore feel better.
That's what I advise. Instead of looking for temporary fun, look for a more long term kind of happiness, and put your energy into that.

But if you're going to smoke, do it with others and put some kind of limit on it.

Weed isn't bad... not at all... but the human mind can become too attached to just about anything.

I'd still love to have a smoke... I think of all those shiny crystals sparkling on the leaves with affection.
It's been 8 years though, and I'm perfectly okay being a dork on my own terms.


----------



## atamagasuita

Rebecca.M said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I concur that NF has nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I was a full time pothead for almost a year when I was, ermmm, 21 or so.
> Not that I hadn't smoked before that with friends, but after I lost my flight attendant job and I couldn't get another job despite a LOT of effort, I ended up pretty depressed...
> So I turned to it because I considered it a really safe option compared to drugs or alcohol.
> 
> I smoked when I woke up, took a nap when I got tired, drank a ton of soda to keep me awake for a little while and then smoked some more. Then I had something to eat and fell asleep again.
> 
> - alone in a room watching Stargate and StarTrek because, WOW, Dude... STARS and shit like that.
> 
> I giggled a lot... because I am a giggler.
> 
> 
> On towards the negative... I learned the hard way. While pot isn't chemically addictive, causing your body to crave it... anything can become EMOTIONALLY addictive.
> Our minds form habits and attachments, that's what they were designed for.
> 
> So it's relatively easy to get to a place where you don't feel like you can be happy without whatever "new" thing you're using.
> Especially if that something makes you giggle, if you're a giggler. Like me.
> 
> I eventually had to learn to be happy without any substances "helping" me (read: using up the brains store of feel good hormones all at once and leaving you on "empty").
> 
> Learning to be happy just on life was hard, because I'd spoiled myself.
> But it's totally possible. It just takes a positive mindset that you don't let go of, retraining yourself to think better and therefore feel better.
> That's what I advise. Instead of looking for temporary fun, look for a more long term kind of happiness, and put your energy into that.
> 
> But if you're going to smoke, do it with others and put some kind of limit on it.
> 
> Weed isn't bad... not at all... but the human mind can become too attached to just about anything.
> 
> I'd still love to have a smoke... I think of all those shiny crystals sparkling on the leaves with affection.
> It's been 8 years though, and I'm perfectly okay being a dork on my own terms.


Yeah probably haha. Because i just wonder why some people don't like it haha xD


----------



## atamagasuita

Cupcake Angel said:


> I used to smoke a lot when I was younger and it was pretty awesome. I haven't smoked in awhile now, but I would definitely do it again.


Me too i miss mary jane xD


----------



## crazitaco

I'd eat a weed brownie if it was legal. 
I'm pro-legalization. But I probably wouldn't smoke because I don't like the way it smells. But consumable? Sure, I'd try that, but only if I got to make it myself. I'd be the most baked baker in all the land.


----------



## Silent Theory

crazitaco said:


> I'd eat a weed brownie if it was legal. :wink:
> I'm pro-legalization. But I probably wouldn't smoke because I don't like the way it smells. But consumable? Sure, I'd try that.


You don't like the smell? :shocked: That's one of the aspects of it I love ... ah ... weed lol


----------



## crazitaco

Cupcake Angel said:


> You don't like the smell? :shocked: That's one of the aspects of it I love ... ah ... weed lol


No way! Smells too much like skunks and fart.
And I don't like smoking in general, the smell just permeates everything.


----------



## mp2

I absolutely loved pot, and still do. I smoked quite a bit when I was younger. Now, I smoke around once or twice a year, it makes it more special. I don't think it has much to do with NF, but it's interesting to think of how it might affect functions. For me, pot really sparks my Ni, to a ridiculous point, and also my Ti, but it seems to shut Fe down a bit more. 

Alcohol, on the other hand, can have the tendency to really spark Fe along with Ni. This is all just speculation though and I might be looking too much into it. Pot is more harmless than alcohol or nicotine, even though it can cause some problems as other posters pointed out, it's such a shame that it's still illegal in most places. 

The couple of times I tried LSD I really loved it but I hated mushrooms the couple of times I tried those. These are certainly more negative than pot but really not as bad as they're made out to be, certainly not as bad as other harder drugs and many drugs that are commonly prescribed on a day to day basis. 

I've known three INTJs that were the exact opposite, loved mushrooms but hated LSD. I don't know if that's type related or function related or not, just my experience.


----------



## Johnnyoh

I'm so glad someone brought this up I discovered that if you smoke marijuana your two letter switch. For example ENFP will switch to ESTP your two end letters will stay the same. People have smoked before think about it blew my mind.


----------



## umop 3pisdn

It's fun, but if it becomes a serious hobby chances are you're kinda boring. Same with entheogens, they can give you new perspective but I generally think that they're incapable of doing the heavy lifting to make people enlightened or whatever, and the people that believe otherwise tend to get stuck in a bit of a trap of seeking out some kind of transcendental experience without doing the necessary groundwork.



Johnnyoh said:


> I'm so glad someone brought this up I discovered that if you smoke marijuana your two letter switch. For example ENFP will switch to ESTP your two end letters will stay the same. People have smoked before think about it blew my mind.


Lol, high me is not like an ISTJ, not even close.

ISTP, maybe.


----------



## OdinsVardogr

F- yes. It's a miracle herb for any inhibitor with the right intention, but as the poster above suggested it can be easy to interpret a distorted perspective from the temporary mind state that is experienced while high. For this reason i treat it with respect as if in ceremony, where i put mind into neutral to see better as i tear through time and space.


----------



## Turlowe

Why? You holding? 

I like others don't know what being an NF has to do with it, but I love weed. I much prefer it to booze, a much more pleasant buzz and fewer health effects, plus I've never felt out of control from smoking weed, just mellow and happy (and occasionally hungry).


----------



## Johnnyoh

Hmm well when my ENFP friends are lit they become ESTP. My INFP friends becomes ISTP for sure but I don't know I gotta experiment with more types.


----------



## Falling Foxes

I wonder if Ne Fi makes it easier to accept drugs. I mean I think it does. Of course Fi values change from person to person.

My parents were hippies, I think that says it all. I don't bat an eyelid at people who smoke weed. I sometimes think when I sweat it smells like weed... I wonder if my parents smoking so much had an effect on me. ;P

I did it a couple of times and it was boring. I think I always assume drugs will help you have a good time but I'm normally having more fun when I'm sober unless everyone else is high and suddenly I'm no-longer the most immature person in the room and I don't like that responsibility. (Aaah! I have to use introverted sensing! No, get away!)


----------



## Aridela

atamagasuita said:


> Like has someone ever tried marijuana? Like, did you ever enjoyed it, being an NF?


I absolutely hate the smell.

https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2016/09/12/marijuana-smell-like-skunk/


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

I'd rather try something like LSD or DMT.


----------



## mp2

Gotterdammerung said:


> I'd rather try something like LSD or DMT.


Both are great, but not *as* great as marijuana.


----------



## motherofdragonslover

atamagasuita said:


> Like has someone ever tried marijuana? Like, did you ever enjoyed it, being an NF?


nope


----------



## GenAmK

Lakigigar said:


> You get indeed sleepy from it. People who can't sleep well, should try it, because I believe it's better than the drugs the doctor prescribe you.


I haven't smoked in over a year, miss it at times, but not so badly. I would't say it is a real help for sleep though. Sure you fall asleep easily, but you wake up like if you hadn't actually slept at all.... Even if you got a lot of shut eye time.

For the original question, I found that weed encouraged the whole "really vivid daydreaming" experience... I used to smoke then stare at a wall for hours while living in my own secret life.... not that I can't do that while totally sober, but when I am, I end up feeling guilty and getting up and doing the dishes....


----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas

Where the hell to begin?

Booze--Had a decade and a half long love affair with it until I realized that it was a major source of depression and stagnation. It really is one of the worst drugs there be. 
Cannabis--It is an emotional enhancer so I try to avoid it when in the pits. Still love it but have cut way back as of recent.
Benzodiazepines--The chemical equivalent of a frontal lobotomy. Seriously. Like drooling on yourself and stumbling around like you mainlined a fifth of gin? Only used them three times and never again. Not even to ease into sleep at the end of an acid trip.
Opiates--Just avoid them. Seriously. I was probably close to turning into a junkie. Thankfully my favorite author wrote a lot about his 50 plus years on junk and I saw the signs. Also they turned me into an apathetic scum bag. Did not care about a damn thing, not even my greatest passions.
Speed--I was a speed child. Was prescribed various versions of this shit from seven years old until 14. I was a manic little shit while I was not so lovingly given this demon spawn by my doctor. I do not see the appeal of this stuff at all. There is a reason Nazi infantry where given rations of speed.
Cocaine--Just light your money on fire. It will be more fun and you will cause less damage to your life. I never liked the stuff but people close to me definitely went snow blind. One person I know spent ~13 large in three months on this crap.
MDMA--Has therapeutic purposes. Had some fun with it and helped me realize my alcoholism was a big problem. But on the other foot it can leave you extremely vulnerable in crowds. And the depression after the fact is very real and awful.
LSD--The King of drugs. Heaven and hell in one molecule. Very therapeutic for me and a great ally. I love Lucy. Never was one to go all bat shit and trip multiple days a week. At the most twice a month. Words cannot describe some of my experiences with this one.
ALD-52--LSDs sister. Not much different aside from the fact it seems less dopaminergic--I can fall asleep 10 hours after lift off and with LSD it is 16 hours if I am lucky. Prefer this stuff over acid now that I am a bit older.
Psilocybin--This stuff is touchy with me. It can be fun and eye opening like LSD, but the more I used it the more I felt like I was being parented. I.e. my introspection became a constant feedback loop of self doubt.
Miprocin--All the good stuff of psilocybin and none of the bad unless I want to go there. Much more visual too.

So for me psychedelics are my thing.

"I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me."--Dr. Thompson


----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas

GenAmK said:


> For the original question, I found that weed encouraged the whole "really vivid daydreaming" experience... I used to smoke then stare at a wall for hours while living in my own secret life.... not that I can't do that while totally sober, but when I am, I end up feeling guilty and getting up and doing the dishes....


Haha noticed this as well as I have aged. If I get lit up during the day, I will actually get more motivated to do practical stuff that I normally neglect rather than take up residency in my own head.

GenAmk just noticed I seem to post right below you in half the threads I am currently subscribed to.


----------



## GenAmK

Ald52OnMyTonguePleas said:


> Haha noticed this as well as I have aged. If I get lit up during the day, I will actually get more motivated to do practical stuff that I normally neglect rather than take up residency in my own head.
> 
> GenAmk just noticed I seem to post right below you in half the threads I am currently subscribed to.


Haha, noticed the same thing! We seem to be attracted to the same kinds of threads and have a lot of similar opinions.


----------



## itsbobo

Factors like environment and life events have a toll on how I think marijuana is to be consumed. I know hiphop-based artists consume it quite often and it blends in with their brand, therefore it's not coming across as bad. If I was to take it, it would have to be based on something involving my own career, because taking it for the sake of taking it would mean I'm desiring its effect because it can't be found elsewhere.

Same can be said for ethanol, and I somewhat prefer ethanol over marijuana (right now).


----------



## eishirukofuko

It seems to me that the NF never used such substances. He is a religious performer and therefore is forbidden by religion to even touch this matter. Since I am not an NF and very far from religions, I can say that this person loses a lot because all the pain that he felt earlier could disappear quickly under the influence of these opiates. It is not the first time that CBD oils and good weed help me cope with pain. To do this, you do not need much, just and soon you will get a great product


----------



## Sily

Short answer -- no for me, but the exception is listed below -- caffeine. 

I do consider caffeine and sugar ((( d r u g s ))).

I much prefer *reading* about other's experiences w/drugs, not experiencing it, myself. I did try booze in my 20s (White Russians... oh mommy!!!) and also tried maryjuwanna. 

I just do not understand the appeal of either. I felt like shit after/during booze, and during maryjuwanna. 

I have books on DMT and Ayahuasca and spent a lot of time reading at the Erowid Vaults. In the 70s I loved ALL of Carlos Castaneda's books on peyote and shamanism. I cared not if he was telling the truth or not.

Other drugs::: Sugar.... caffeine .... well sugar, for sure, is deadly to me. I got addicted to sugar most of my life and then went off it w/Keto and discovered just how much inflammation I was carrying around with me in my hands. Cut the sugar and pain was gone. Caffeine - I'll die before I let someone take my coffee away.

 *That* is a hill, *I will *die on.


----------



## Hexigoon

My brain doesn't need such drugs. I'm not opposed to trying marijuana if offered, but I don't really think about it as some big desire.

I would legalize marijuana and decriminalize every other drug though.
It's clear the war on drugs is just a thinly veiled excuse to further oppress the poors and minority communities (especially blacks) and throw them into prisons more easily (often privately owned ones which gives law enforcement corrupt incentives) where they'll be put into slave labour conditions.


----------



## Aelthwyn

I have no interest in things that mess with your mind. I feel like the mind is sort of sacred, that's who you are, loosing control of it sounds horrible to me. Also, I have a relative that has used marijuana for a long time and he has soooo many physical/mental issues some of which may be connected to this and which it doesn't appear to have helped at all, so... yeah... No.


----------



## New Englander

I smoked it twice, didn't much care for it the first time but I had jetlag and had spicy food and a big ole glass of home brew and i threw up. The second time I tried it it was through the urging of a friend, that same friend. I didn't really care for it or enjoy how it made me feel. No offense. But this is a topic that many people can't even handle. Pot was going to be legalized in many states, first for medicinal reasons but recreation as well. This old lady with cancer swears by it and decided to grow her own and it created a controversy. People couldn't even handle the fact that we were openly discussing this in colleges. I certainly don't think its worth people going to prison over either and if you figure in the for profit prisons then a definite no on my end. Just my two cents.


----------



## New Englander

Clinton didn't inhale


----------



## tanstaafl28

Edibles are good food.


----------



## 556155

I'm not a fan of marijuana personally, it just makes me sleepy, some other drugs are just better.


----------



## Electra

Not smoking it. _knock on woods_


----------



## attic

I don't use anything stronger than coffee, myself. But I think several could likely be legal in some way, perhaps controlled in how it was sold though, not sure about what would be the best way. But that lighter drugs are illegal just gives the market to criminals and make it less likely people will seek help for addiction. I don't think use of any drug should be criminal.

Cannabis doesn't really tempt me, plus that the longer term side-effects seem to risk being stuff I already struggle with (social withdrawal, anxiety). Sometimes I have almost felt like using something that gives energy though, but not enough to actually do that, except caffein. I am often so low in energy, tired. I don't remember which one it is, but the kind that makes one feel loving and connected to stuff and people, seems kind of nice in a way too, but also scary. Alcohol generally just feels at all tempting when I am feeling down or empty, and that does not feel like a good way to use it.


----------



## WickerDeer

I used to dislike cannabis--I always liked the smell of it, but I would avoid it. It's not really that pleasant to me--its more like it changes the sensory experience and so I have to adapt to a new perception. I have to be careful with it because there is a lot about it that is uncomfortable and if I let my emotions get away from me I can have an even more uncomfortable experience.

But I realized the reason I like the smell is probably because it's an herb and I love herbs--like I love all kinds of plants--sage, rosemary, mint etc. And it is similar in how it smells pungent and strong from the oils, like the other herbs.

I do use cannabis in the edible form--I used it to help myself quit drinking and also to help sleep for a while. I make edibles. It can have some interesting effects that I find are more positive and stable with longer use. 

It doesn't kill my liver like alcohol would have. I can't take too much because I'm afraid of it and can't handle too much (unlike alcohol--which I felt the opposite with), so I think it may be harder to overindulge and perhaps to develop a strong physical addiction (hopefully). 

I cannot complain. I used to think it was a cop out when people'd say they used it medicinally, but it actually does have some uses for physical ailments, and it's pretty mild on the body. So I am grateful to have had it as a tool for quitting drinking.

So I feel it can be a pretty helpful drug and it's also not as damaging or dangerous as many drugs. If it can help someone get off of a harder drug like even alcohol, I think that's hugely important. So I really do see why it has such a reputation for being used for medicine. So works for me right now in my life, plus it's legal here.


----------



## WickerDeer

attic said:


> Sometimes I have almost felt like using something that gives energy though, but not enough to actually do that, except caffein. I am often so low in energy, tired. I don't remember which one it is, but the kind that makes one feel loving and connected to stuff and people, seems kind of nice in a way too, but also scary.


When I used to drink I would be so tired and worn down in the mornings sometimes and I found that using ashwagandha helped give me just the slightest bit of energy and a positive edge to the day.

It's not used as a recreational drug, to my knowledge, but it has a long history as Chinese Medicine. Its in the ginseng family, I think, but it is usually taken to reduce anxiety. It doesn't even really disrupt sleep at all. So it's not really like ginseng--it's relaxing. But I found it just kind of gave me a little bit of an energy boost--maybe by reducing stress or relaxing? I feel like it helps with low moods too.






That guy uses it like a daily supplement, but I would just use it sometimes when I felt down or I needed some more energy and it would help short term.


----------



## TKDfan888

I just have this gut-based aversion to it. Even though it has benefits, it just feels so wrong to take drugs.


----------

